# Mary Mary at the BET Awards



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Mary Mary and the fact that when they came out they had their own sound and style that sent waves through the Christian and secular music world. Their albums were in regular rotation in my college dorm.

But I must say that one of their latest songs "It's the God in Me" which sounds like a knock off of Jamie Foxx's "Blame It on the Alcohol" has me shaking my head. Maybe they didn't know when they were producing it that it would sound like his. IDK. I'm not behind the scenes in the music industry. But anyone that has heard those two songs would agree that the instrumental track sounds almost absolutely the same.

And why did one of the sisters have on skin tight leather leggings? The other sister's skirt was also ultra tight...like to the point where male pervs I know could only comment on what they had on.

You can be trendy and fashionable without having people question what type of attention you are looking for with your clothing choice. Case in point, Joann Rosario. This chick is georgious, trendy and her clothing choices are tasteful and do leave "something" to the imagination. 

Mary Mary has done it before and I know that the current season's clothing selections do provide that option.

Once again, I celebrate the talent of these ladies but I question the direction that they are going in as of late - with that song and their clothing choices.

http://www.bet.com/Specials/betawards09/betawards09_videos/betawards09_video_showperformances.htm
(you have to scroll to the bottom of the page to click on the Mary Mary video)


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Jun 30, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I love Mary Mary and the fact that when they came out they had their own sound and style that sent waves through the Christian and secular music world. Their albums were in regular rotation in my college dorm.
> 
> *But I must say that one of their latest songs "It's the God in Me" which sounds like a knock off of Jamie Foxx's "Blame It on the Alcohol" has me shaking my head. Maybe they didn't know when they were producing it that it would sound like his.* IDK. I'm not behind the scenes in the music industry. But anyone that has heard those two songs would agree that the instrumental track sounds almost absolutely the same.
> 
> ...


 
You really have a good point.  It is a fine line....Christian/secular music these days.

I was happy about, the "polarity" that was shown though!  It just went to show some of the young folks who party down based on the rhythm of the music and not the actual "content"....that there is indeed a difference.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 30, 2009)

I did notice the outfits but I held my peace until my mother says "Why did she choose those leather/pleather leggings?"  it was a bit much. That skirt was tiiiighhht too. I really wish they would invest in a stylist that actually dresses them for their body types and ages. They look a mess frequently. Yeah I did notice the similarities between Blame It and It's the God in Me. A DJ that I know actually mixes the two.  Now I can't say the intent behind the song but it is almost uncanny that my mind goes to 'Blame It' every time I hear the song.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't even know why you all entertained that foolishness.


----------



## meka (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Mary Mary


God in me didn't come from Jamie, if anything, he got it from them....


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 30, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I did notice the outfits but I held my peace until my mother says "Why did she choose those leather/pleather leggings?"  it was a bit much. That skirt was tiiiighhht too. I really wish they would invest in a stylist that actually dresses them for their body types and ages. They look a mess frequently. Yeah I did notice the similarities between Blame It and It's the God in Me. A DJ that I know actually mixes the two.  Now I can't say the intent behind the song but it is almost uncanny that my mind goes to 'Blame It' every time I hear the song.


 
smh that a DJ mixes the two!



meka said:


> I love Mary Mary
> 
> 
> God in me didn't come from Jamie, if anything, he got it from them....


 

IDK. Blame it is a pretty huge song. If you noticed when they were performing at the awards show, hardly anyone in the audience knew the lyrics. Everybody knows Shackles and some of their other songs but secular people don't really seem plugged into this one (judging by the awards show). 

I do know that one of their husband's is a big time secular producer so that would explain the sound maybe. Which song came out first?


----------



## Ramya (Jun 30, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I do know that one of their husband's is a big time secular producer so that would explain the sound maybe. Which song came out first?



Or rather which one was recorded first...


----------



## barnardbaby027 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not a "Blame It On The Alcohol" knockoff. You CAN mix the two sounds, but you can say that about a lot of music. I have some talented Christian rappers in my church's youth ministry who produce some beats that I'm almost sure some secular rappers would be willing to pay big bucks for. That doesn't make the song any less Christian. God created music for HIS glory. Just because the world takes it and uses it for their own purposes does not make it wrong for Christians to continue to use hip hop to glorify God. 

With that said, I think that the "God In Me" song lyrics are tough for people who are not Christians to really understand. When you aren't saved, don't know the bible, and don't have a relationship with Christ, you don't really understand how tithing and praying can become keys to unlocking the prosperity that God has for you, and you don't really understand how to properly apply those principles to your life. Because "God In Me" doesn't fully explain it, it's a tough concept for non-Christians to understand.

Couple that misuderstanding with the hip - hop beat (which those who are in the wold associate only with the world's music, not with Chistian music), and what you get is a bunch of people at the BET awards waving their hands around and dancing, but not really understanding what it is that they are hearing. Add to that the tight clothing and poor presentation, and you essentially have a perfect example of ineffective witnessing.

It was NOT a poor performance because of the song (the song really is good and talks about Godly principles), but because they failed to understand how to properly witness to this particular audience - and because the presentation - NOT THE SONG! - was a little too "conformed" to this world...

With that said, I think that if they wanted to really do something that would get the crowd hyped, "Superfriend" would have been a better choice. Everyone - including non-Christians, can understand the concept of God being a friend that will never leave you nor forsake you.


----------



## loved (Jun 30, 2009)

barnardbaby027 said:


> It's not a "Blame It On The Alcohol" knockoff. You CAN mix the two sounds, but you can say that about a lot of music. I have some talented Christian rappers in my church's youth ministry who produce some beats that I'm almost sure some secular rappers would be willing to pay big bucks for. That doesn't make the song any less Christian. God created music for HIS glory. Just because the world takes it and uses it for their own purposes does not make it wrong for Christians to continue to use hip hop to glorify God.
> 
> With that said, I think that the "God In Me" song lyrics are tough for people who are not Christians to really understand. *When you aren't saved, don't know the bible, and don't have a relationship with Christ, you don't really understand how tithing and praying can become keys to unlocking the prosperity that God has for you, and you don't really understand how to properly apply those principles to your life.* *Because "God In Me" doesn't fully explain it, it's a tough concept for non-Christians to understand.*
> 
> ...



I think there are a lot of Christians who understand the principles you mentioned who have a problem with that song. I don't want to take the thread off course though, because there's a very long thread here already about just the song.

I will say that I was disappointed by their appearance and music choice at the awards. A lot of people were hurting and it seemed like a missed opportunity for ministry.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 30, 2009)

barnardbaby027 said:


> It's not a "Blame It On The Alcohol" knockoff. You CAN mix the two sounds, but you can say that about a lot of music. I have some talented Christian rappers in my church's youth ministry who produce some beats that I'm almost sure some secular rappers would be willing to pay big bucks for. That doesn't make the song any less Christian. God created music for HIS glory. Just because the world takes it and uses it for their own purposes does not make it wrong for Christians to continue to use hip hop to glorify God.
> 
> With that said, I think that the "God In Me" song lyrics are tough for people who are not Christians to really understand. When you aren't saved, don't know the bible, and don't have a relationship with Christ, you don't really understand how tithing and praying can become keys to unlocking the prosperity that God has for you, and you don't really understand how to properly apply those principles to your life. Because "God In Me" doesn't fully explain it, it's a tough concept for non-Christians to understand.
> 
> ...




You are teaching in this post. TEACHING! THank you for so eloquently saying everything that I believe too.

I love the God in me song. It's like finally music that I can listen to and jam...but still receive something good for my spirit...because it's focused on God.

Just like the world has their love songs...we have ours to God.
Just as the world has their rock songs...we have ours to God. (Jars of Clay, DC Talk)
Just as the world has their alternative songs..we have ours to God (Chris Tomlin, Israel).
Just as the world has their rap we have ours to God (Lecrae, Trip Lee)
Just as the world has their R&B/HipHop we have ours to God.

Just as the world worships the things of the word..we worship God.

Just as the world has marriage..we have marriage to God in God etc...

I didn't see Mary Mary and I heard they were doing some outlandish stuff by my LA fam...but I'm not surprised if there outfits were not becoming...

However, that still doesnt' negate how their songs minister to me personally. And I'm a worshipper. I worship at home..on the train..at the gas station, at work.
Sing in praise and worship, sing in a community choir, and sung all throughout college in an a capella gospel group.

But, I like their hipper songs and I've turned them on for some of my younger cousins who weren't raised in church and they will even listen to it....So it's a good ministring tool for me to reach my younger family members. Because of course I start talking about the lyrics in the song..and give a short testimony or something mini sermonette. lol.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 1, 2009)

barnardbaby027 said:


> It's not a "Blame It On The Alcohol" knockoff. You CAN mix the two sounds, but you can say that about a lot of music. I have some talented Christian rappers in my church's youth ministry who produce some beats that I'm almost sure some secular rappers would be willing to pay big bucks for. That doesn't make the song any less Christian. God created music for HIS glory. Just because the world takes it and uses it for their own purposes does not make it wrong for Christians to continue to use hip hop to glorify God.
> 
> With that said, I think that the "God In Me" song lyrics are tough for people who are not Christians to really understand. When you aren't saved, don't know the bible, and don't have a relationship with Christ, you don't really understand how tithing and praying can become keys to unlocking the prosperity that God has for you, and you don't really understand how to properly apply those principles to your life. Because "God In Me" doesn't fully explain it, it's a tough concept for non-Christians to understand.
> 
> ...


 
It's nice to have different perspectives. I do respect your opinion. I still think the song is a Blame It knockoff. Whether it is or no, many who hear the song will automatically think of Jamie's song.

I'm not debating musical sounds at all. I'm 26 and I don't have a traditional mindset when it comes to music. But I must say that it's one thing for two songs to sound similar. It's another for two songs to have nearly identical instrumental tracks. 

I also know Christians that produce beats who think some of Mary Mary's music has really crossed a fine line. Another poster stated that there is a super long thread already about the song so I won't focus on that. 

We do agree though that the presentation was . Hopefully they will get some contrustive feedback about that and change how they do things.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jul 1, 2009)

God in Me was released wayy wayy before Blame it On the Alcohol. That's unfair for Mary Mary's music to be considered a knock off of Jamie's.

Mary Mary's The Sound Album was released October 2008.
Jamie's Album Intuition was released December 16, 2008.

Blame it came out January 26, 3009.


That's like Columbus discovering America. That's a joke.

Regardless, of whether or not one thinks they have gone too far...They did come out with theirs first.


----------



## divya (Jul 1, 2009)

I could only take a few minutes of the BET awards, so I didn't see them. My view is simply that there should be a clear distinction between that which is Godly and that with is secular. To me, Mary Mary's song "God in Me" and the video is too borderline. 

*Revelation 3:13-16* - _He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches. And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God;

I know thy works, that thou art *neither cold nor hot*: I would thou wert cold or hot. *So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.* _

These verses speak to me as an individual as music is a struggle for me. They definitely come to mind when discussing this particular Mary Mary song. Honestly, I should not have been watching the BET awards with high level of filth on it. Further, should Christians even attend such affairs? It's a question worth asking ourselves...


----------



## Ramya (Jul 1, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> God in Me was released wayy wayy before Blame it On the Alcohol. That's unfair for Mary Mary's music to be considered a knock off of Jamie's.
> 
> Mary Mary's The Sound Album was released October 2008.
> Jamie's Album Intuition was released December 16, 2008.
> ...



It was released to the PUBLIC at that time. The song was already recorded prior to that date. It sounds like Blame It. Maybe the same people worked on the songs? Who knows. I like Mary Mary and I like "The Sound" for the most part BUT their performance at the BET awards was shameful.


----------



## Country gal (Jul 1, 2009)

I am not feeling the song. I understand that It's the God in them that allows them to have the success. I just think the song is poorly written.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 1, 2009)

Why not let God deal with whether or not they were lukewarm?

To some, it can be seen as lukewarm, but if it exposed millions to God... and possibly influenced some to learn more about Him, then it far overshadows anyone else's thoughts if it accomplishes their goal. 

Otherwise, although you acknowledge that you feel you shouldn't have watched "such filth" as you called it (and I know you're SDA, I remember - we spoke about this a while ago  ) ... someone could say you were "just as lukewarm" for watching it... 

I'm not saying that to attack, but simply from another viewpoint. 

I personally do not like a lot of gospel, and no it's not a spirit of rebellion or apathy against praising the Lord. I just have personal and valid reasons behind it. However, I like the God In Me song. I listened to the song before I realized what I was listening to, and I was thrown by how powerfully the message reached me. It compelled me to speak to God and establish a daily relationship with God. 

I have no comment on their performance/attire/etc. ... but I will say is God knows what God is doing when it comes to attracting people to the Kingdom.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 1, 2009)

I can only think of T-Pain when I hear "God in Me". Auto tune and all.  He might as well be featured in the song. Sounds just like him.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jul 1, 2009)

We laughed and thought the song sounded like a Tpain song as well. But, what does that have to do with the song?

Because it sounds like something else it's unholy? It still was about God. If one just doesn't like the words OK. But, just because something sounds the same doesn't mean it's garbage.

For some you can't listen to certain music because of what that music means to you in your life. However, for the rest of us WE ARE GOOD. Listening to God In Me doesn't have me feeling ill or like I'm sinning or unholy because it sounds like a TPain song.

When I was younger I was a HUGE MatchBox 20 fan...huge OASIS fan...I loved Third Eye Blind....and in another thread I started..these folks did not talk about Holy things. Semi Charmed was all about drug use and how it made you feel good.

I now listen to similiar music styles by Christians....

Of Course Chris Tomlin who I LOVE comes to mind..DC Talk..Barlow Girl...

Sam type of chords even writing styles in some of their music, but the MESSAGE IS DIFFERENT. I am so in a place of worship. Should I not listen to them because they remind me of wordly music I listened to in my past? 

Your convictions aren't my convictions and I think that's being spread around very loosely.

I don't watch BET. I didn't watch the BET awards I think the whole channel and show is garbage and I am always watchful to try my best to guard my eyes, ears, and all windows to my soul. You ladies who did watch..umm I don't care. You might not be as susceptible to things like I am...or you may not see anything wrong with it..and that's fine...that's based upon YOUR personal relationshp with God.

I still haven't seen the God In Me video..from you all said it's very worldly...from the discriptions  of the video it sounds a hot mess too. NEVERTHELESS, it still doesn't negate the fact that when I first heard the song (before any video)..FOR ME...I was really blessed. 

Talking about giving God the glory and making sure the world doesn't think your material blessings came from YOUR hardwork..or YOUR brillance..that everything you have came from God. Like Job said the Lord giveth and the Lord hath taken away. And yes Job was talking about his tangible blessings...

That message resonated with me..and blessed me..and I don't have Job nor Mary Mary status, but the little I do have I am thankful and am not ashamed to make it known that it came from God. That's what I hear...that's what my spirit receives and praises in when I listen to that song.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jul 1, 2009)

Ramya said:


> It was released to the PUBLIC at that time. The song was already recorded prior to that date. It sounds like Blame It. Maybe the same people worked on the songs? Who knows. I like Mary Mary and I like "The Sound" for the most part BUT their performance at the BET awards was shameful.



Maybe it was worked on by the same people? That's pure speculation. Honestly. No one has proved that Mary Mary copied Jamie or that Jamie copied Mary Mary. No facts to back up this claim that Mary copied Jamie. 

Only fact that has been stated were the release dates. Mary's came out before Jamie's. 

However, it is very clear that their song sounds like music of the times. The beat etc... It's definitely not 2010 or ..1990..it sounds like music of other secular artist..except the words. I'm not shocked or appauled..my Christian Rock sounds like music of the times..when it comes to rock music. I'm not going to stop listening to it either. lol. 

I didn't see their performance...I don't watch BET. But, I believe you when you say that it was shameful. I'm not surprised. Seems like a lot of stuff for us Christians who have known them for a while has been off in their attire and presentation...

My whole point is to say regarding this whole God In Me song. Not everyone feels the same about the song and people on either side shouldn't demonize or make folks who like or dislike it feel like they are wrong for feeling that way. 

It's all about ones relationship with God and what you can do and what you can't do.  I can't even think to watch the BET awards. Not an option. But, others can who are Christian and I refuse to judge ..don't even think to judge. I just can't...but obviously they can.


----------



## luvn_life (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the song. I think that it's good that they are trying to appeal to the younger and unsaved crowds. Who cares about the beat, the important part is the message and if people can't get the song out of their head at least its a positive message and not blame it on the al al al al co hol... Their saving that God is the reason they made it and look fresh while doing it. Not everybody like hyms and old school spirituals. This is exactly the same argument people were trying to make when Kirk Franklin came out with Stomp and revolution. 

And as far as their fashion choices... It was just an outfit. What were they supposed to wear??


----------



## divya (Jul 1, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Why not let God deal with whether or not they were lukewarm?
> 
> To some, it can be seen as lukewarm, but if it exposed millions to God... and possibly influenced some to learn more about Him, then it far overshadows anyone else's thoughts if it accomplishes their goal.
> 
> ...



Please reread my post. My statement was simply that the verse comes to mind when I think about _the song and video_ and _my personal struggles_. It has nothing to do with Mary Mary _as individuals_...

Neither did I comment on their appearance, as I didn't see what they were wearing. Again, hardly saw any of the program at all (don't like hip hop a genre). My only interest was to see a tribute to Michael Jackson.

Also, could you clarify how SDA affiliation relates? I ask because the standards of the Scriptures stand regardless of anyone’s faith.  Of one sees my actions lukewarm for watching 5 minutes of a program - such as life. It would be great if someone could provide me particular Scriptures and encouraging words to strengthen my spiritual walk. As stated earlier, music is part of my personal struggle. 

However, one of the issues when discussing these things with some Christians. As soon as a person mentions a verse that may provide a standard for us to adhere to, then people assume that they are attacking individuals involved. Why? And then they attempt to make things personal. 

Is it so difficult to contemplate how Scriptures may apply to certain situations? 

Honestly, we can debate about why we like or support or don't like or support certain artists or actions. But what does the Scripture say? How can does it apply to our lives? That's what I'm most interested in...because I want to please God.

Hopefully this makes my post clearer...


----------



## divya (Jul 1, 2009)

Ramya said:


> It was released to the PUBLIC at that time. The song was already recorded prior to that date. It sounds like Blame It. Maybe the same people worked on the songs? Who knows. *I like Mary Mary and I like "The Sound" for the most part BUT their performance at the BET awards was shameful.*



So they performed? Any pictures? Was there questionable dancing?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 1, 2009)

divya said:


> Please reread my post. My statement was simply that the verse comes to mind when I think about _the song and video_ and _my personal struggles_. It has nothing to do with Mary Mary _as individuals_...
> 
> Neither did I comment on their appearance, as I didn't see what they were wearing. Again, hardly saw any of the program at all (don't like hip hop a genre). My only interest was to see a tribute to Michael Jackson.
> 
> ...


 I somehow mistook you for the original poster, and then responded to others without directly quoting.

In my experience, as a former SDA, they are VERY strict on their viewpoints, even more strict than other "Sunday" denominations, that's why I mentioned that. 

Again, I'm not attacking you, I was simply saying what some "Christian" people think is a sinful method of worship to God, actually brings others to God. The SDAs I knew and dated would have burned Mary Mary to the ground for their actions... but justify their use of the TV to watch them. Tis all.

but I'm staying out of this thread and forum, because despite what's here, every denomination and every person has a different "reason" for their beliefs and anyone can twist doctrine to their beliefs.


----------



## divya (Jul 2, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I somehow mistook you for the original poster, and then responded to others without directly quoting.



Oh ok...b/c I was wondering where you were coming from. I'm definitely not the original poster. Not into Mary Mary like that or into hip hop or even the gospel scene much at all. 



> In my experience, as a former SDA, they are VERY strict on their viewpoints, even more strict than other "Sunday" denominations, that's why I mentioned that.



The SDA faith is doctrinally by the Scriptures and imo, that is the difference from first day denominations. However, there are all types of people from all walks of life within the faith.



> Again, I'm not attacking you, I was simply saying what some "Christian" people think is a sinful method of worship to God, actually brings others to God. The SDAs I knew and dated would have burned Mary Mary to the ground for their actions... but justify their use of the TV to watch them. Tis all.



That is what some Christians may feel. There are people of all branches of Christianity who will fall under that category. My only point is that we have to be careful, because walking the line is not acceptable to God, as the Scriptures show. 

However, we all choose who we associate with. The SDAs that you knew and dated were people that you chose to be around. There are a number of SDAs like Mary Mary, and plenty who don't - just like on this forum. If those who you associated with were the type of people to burn down others to begin with, why be around them? There are many other individuals to get to know and churches to associate with.  



> but I'm staying out of this thread and forum, because despite what's here, every denomination and every person has a different "reason" for their beliefs and anyone can twist doctrine to their beliefs.



True, but regardless, we have to choose an honest and truthful approach when we speak about a topic. If you are implying that people here are twisting their doctrine to suit their beliefs, please explain how.

What denominations are represented and what do they believe? 

Are people twisting doctrine to their beliefs because they start a thread or participate in a thread about Mary Mary at a secular awards show?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 2, 2009)

I been thinking about how many say it reaches people that are lost --this here particular song---- but watching the BET awards and I never watch this stuff but i was getting my hair done and I let the young girls watch it since I refuse to go to her house and get my twist in and those girls were dancing to Mary Mary they werent' thinking about no God. This is not the first time I seen this I seen it on 106 and park and I see it on other shows that mary mary is a guest---and those people be just jamming.  They aren't thinking about God.  Or having a relationship with God they are thinking about the beat. My daughter has her friends come over and I catch a glimpse of what they be watching.  I dont' like 106 and park and make her change it but I watched mary mary perform what a shame.  its really all about the money its not about saving souls.  Plus another thing. Why Why would God want you to show your wealth.  How does* it *glorify God. When he says 

“God blesses those who are poor and realize their need for him,[a]
      for the Kingdom of Heaven is theirs.
    4 God blesses those who mourn,
      for they will be comforted.
    5 God blesses those who are humble,
      for they will inherit the whole earth.
    6 God blesses those who hunger and thirst for justice,*
      for they will be satisfied.
    7 God blesses those who are merciful,
      for they will be shown mercy.
    8 God blesses those whose hearts are pure,
      for they will see God.
    9 God blesses those who work for peace,
      for they will be called the children of God.
   10 God blesses those who are persecuted for doing right,
      for the Kingdom of Heaven is theirs.
I think that if you are wealthy that you are blessed and you should be blessing others continually. Continually not bragging about it. People should be speaking of you as a blessing to others.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 2, 2009)

*What I do know is that heavy metal rock and rock and roll doesn't sit right with me. I know alot of Christians say it is still minstering but it induces a spirit of confusion in my opinion. Certain beats along with songs have attachments to them so someone could change the lyrics but still have the same spirit attached to it.  That's a bit scary but eye opening at the same time.*


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 2, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> We laughed and thought the song sounded like a Tpain song as well. But, what does that have to do with the song?
> 
> Because it sounds like something else it's unholy? It still was about God. If one just doesn't like the words OK. But, just because something sounds the same doesn't mean it's garbage.
> 
> *For some you can't listen to certain music because of what that music means to you in your life.* However, for the rest of us WE ARE GOOD. Listening to God In Me doesn't have me feeling ill or like I'm sinning or unholy because it sounds like a TPain song.


 
I agree TML . I really do not want to come off as judging others who like the song. 

Trust me when I say these are my convictions. I wouldn't speak for anyone else in the matter. 

When I first heard God in Me, with no video, it immediately took me back to the clubs . No praise, no worship, just "shaking it". That's just me though girl. 

I'm working on it.......


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 2, 2009)

kyna323 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the song. I think that it's good that they are trying to appeal to the younger and unsaved crowds. Who cares about the beat, the important part is the message and if people can't get the song out of their head at least its a positive message and not blame it on the al al al al co hol... Their saving that God is the reason they made it and look fresh while doing it. Not everybody like hyms and old school spirituals. This is exactly the same argument people were trying to make when Kirk Franklin came out with Stomp and revolution.
> 
> *And as far as their fashion choices... It was just an outfit. What were they supposed to wear*??


Clothes..........


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see everyone discussing peacefully. And it's interesting to read everyone else's opinions.

I agree with many posters that have said that many types of Christian and non-Christian music uses even the same cords.

But the two songs Blame It and It's the God in Me both sound like they were produced by the same person... It's not just the sound of the times but the sound of a very specific secular producer. And that is what gave me pause.

This song for me wasn't original like Shackles, Trevon's B-Day party, In the Morning or even that horrid song Yesterday which I despise (I just don't like it lol). 

And like Ramya said, there is a diff. b/t which song was recorded first and which song came out first.

My point was that Mary Mary has too much talent to start sounding like everyone else. I just hope that they will continue to push themselves to create their own sound - the sound which raised them up in the music industry in the first place.

I just hope they get back on track and hop back over the fine line and return to the safe side.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 2, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I'm glad to see everyone discussing peacefully. And it's interesting to read everyone else's opinions.
> 
> I agree with many posters that have said that many types of Christian and non-Christian music uses even the same cords.
> 
> ...


 And dress appropriately...

BTW:  I really llike Trevons' Birthday Party...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 2, 2009)

deleted post


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think the 2 songs sound alike at all.


----------



## kbragg (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9RctrMpZ44 Mary Mary talking about their music. I wouldn't wear their outfits, it's not really my style, but they are waaaaay more covered than any of the other women there. I love the shoes though! I don't think they look whorish, the pants a kinda tight but it's probably a sizing issue more than anything. The other girl can't help that she has a big booty lol but her skirt is knee length


----------



## kbragg (Jul 3, 2009)

Modesty is subjective. There are some who feel the First Lady is immodest because she wears sleeveless dresses. There are other that believe wearing even a knee length skirt is showing too much skin. Still others feel that wearing your hair down or wearing jeans is ungodly. I believe that if a woman knows the Lord then the Holy Spirit will deal with her on how she dresses. Who knows, maybe a girl came from a background of sexual abuse and abandonment and the Holy Spirit is working on freeing her from condemnation and her clothing may not be his top priority at this point in the process.

The Lord will convict them on their clothing choices if he so chooses, that's not my job.


----------



## queen928 (Jul 3, 2009)

OT: But is Tina pregnant?

But on topic...I personally like the song.


----------



## meka (Jul 3, 2009)

queen928 said:


> OT: But is Tina pregnant?
> 
> But on topic...I personally like the song.


 

Yes she is, she's having baby number three.


----------



## TayMac (Jul 3, 2009)

I believe they had the song out first and maybe it does sound similar to Blame it but so what? IMO it's good for Christian youth/young adults to have an upbeat feel good clean alternative to the latest club bangers. Not feeling the video but I do like the song and lyrics.


----------



## divya (Jul 3, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> We laughed and thought the song sounded like a Tpain song as well. But, what does that have to do with the song?
> 
> Because it sounds like something else it's unholy? It still was about God. If one just doesn't like the words OK. But, just because something sounds the same doesn't mean it's garbage.
> 
> *For some you can't listen to certain music because of what that music means to you in your life. However, for the rest of us WE ARE GOOD.* Listening to God In Me doesn't have me feeling ill or like I'm sinning or unholy because it sounds like a TPain song.



That's just it though. I dislike hip hop & the majority of R&B lately. Those genres music don't have much relevance in my life and is *not *part of my struggle with music.  But I can approach it in the same way.

So neither of the bolded categories relates to me in this instance. 

I simply don't like the song *for the same reasons I dislike hip hop & most R&B*, and that fact that it is supposedly a gospel song is worse to me. All so much of hip hop talks about is materialism. So all the stuff about "being fly," "Gucci," "look at her whip," "look at her crib" all sounds like same old stuff that I don't like. 

So Mary Mary adding "God in Me" doesn't make the song alright, imo.


----------



## divya (Jul 3, 2009)

TayMac said:


> I believe they had the song out first and maybe it does sound similar to Blame it but so what? *IMO it's good for Christian youth/young adults to have an upbeat feel good clean alternative to the latest club bangers.* Not feeling the video but I do like the song and lyrics.



Is the song an alternative to club bangers or was it meant to be a club banger?

*Mary Mary themselves said that they have club bangers on their album.* They know that the music is good for the club. So I really don't know why people are surprised that some don't care for "God in Me." So everyone can here it for themselves...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXFwFK-InyU

Really and truly - if you like whatever music - then like it.  For example, I love soca, but much of it doesn't build my spiritual life. It something I have to deal with and be more selective about it. There's a classic song like that I love thanking God for many things - some of them which are not necessarily beneficial to the culture at all. Does that automatically make it a religious/gospel song? No. It would not be surprising if some chose not to listen to it.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 3, 2009)

kbragg said:


> Modesty is subjective. There are some who feel the First Lady is immodest because she wears sleeveless dresses. There are other that believe wearing even a knee length skirt is showing too much skin. Still others feel that wearing your hair down or wearing jeans is ungodly. I believe that if a woman knows the Lord then the Holy Spirit will deal with her on how she dresses. Who knows, maybe a girl came from a background of sexual abuse and abandonment and the Holy Spirit is working on freeing her from condemnation and her clothing may not be his top priority at this point in the process.
> 
> The Lord will convict them on their clothing choices if he so chooses, that's not my job.


 

I have to agree with you.  Modest is subjective and comes from the heart outward.  Mary Mary looked age inappropriate but not immodest.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 4, 2009)

divya said:


> Is the song an alternative to club bangers or was it meant to be a club banger?
> 
> *Mary Mary themselves said that they have club bangers on their album.* They know that the music is good for the club. So I really don't know why people are surprised that some don't care for "God in Me." So everyone can here it for themselves...


 
Do clubs really play Christian/ Gospel/ Inspirational Music nowadays?  

I remember people saying Kanye's "Jesus Walks" was a club banger but I really can't imagine it .


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 4, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Do clubs really play Christian/ Gospel/ Inspirational Music nowadays?
> 
> I remember people saying Kanye's "Jesus Walks" was a club banger but I really can't imagine it .


 

I have a friend who works ata strip club and she says they Play Kirk Franklin all the way to Michael Jackson's 'Thriller'. As long as the beat is good no one cares about thr lyrics. That's why sometimes Gospel songs shouldn't be so beat catchy, because then the song is taken the wrong way.


----------



## momi (Jul 4, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have a friend who works ata strip club and she says they Play Kirk Franklin all the way to Michael Jackson's 'Thriller'. As long as the beat is good no one cares about thr lyrics. That's why sometimes Gospel songs shouldn't be so beat catchy, because then the song is taken the wrong way.


 

<shocked and amazed>

at anyone shaking their butt or turning a pole to Kirk Franklin. 

Case Closed.


----------



## yodie (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not here to judge Mary Mary.  I have to work out my own salvation, but  I do wish they would dress more appropriate for their size.  Everything doesn't need to be skin tight (on big and small girls) all of the time.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 4, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> We laughed and thought the song sounded like a Tpain song as well. But, what does that have to do with the song?
> 
> *Because it sounds like something else it's unholy? It still was about God. If one just doesn't like the words OK. But, just because something sounds the same doesn't mean it's garbage.*
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you on this.

I really love this song, and I've seen so much debate about it. I got the message the first time I listened to it (and was lucky enough to like the song).


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 4, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have a friend who works ata strip club and she says they Play Kirk Franklin all the way to Michael Jackson's 'Thriller'. As long as the beat is good no one cares about thr lyrics. That's why sometimes Gospel songs shouldn't be so beat catchy, because then the song is taken the wrong way.


 
I thought it was more important to get the message across. Is it really the music that would cause the message to be taken the wrong way or the words? 

I'm seriously just asking to look at different view points.

I just don't understand why an artist, if they're compelled to make a song a particular way, should now not do that for fear of being taken the wrong way.  I think if a song is taken the wrong way, then it's the fault of the person listening to the song (provided the lyrics are just confusing to begin with). lf someone is playing a gospel song in a strip club, why is that the artists' fault?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 4, 2009)

Do Not Love This World
 15 Do not love this world *nor the things it offers you*, for when you love the world, you do not have the love of the Father in you. 16 For the world offers only a craving for physical pleasure, a craving for everything we see, and pride in our achievements and possessions. These are not from the Father, but are from this world. 17 And this world is fading away, along with *everything that people crave*. But anyone who does what pleases God will live forever.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 4, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> I thought it was more important to get the message across. Is it really the music that would cause the message to be taken the wrong way or the words


 
I wanted to ask the question what is the message they are trying to get across and is it something that would really come from God. 

Many of us has already said that we thought it was secular as soon as we heard it.  Many people that are not christian agree its something to dance to lets put it on the radio and in the club, its not likely that the clubhoppers will have a problem and they don't.  Then to when Mary Mary come out on the stage they are dressed like our young people and they dance. See they are suppose to be representing the character of Jesus (our example) but they actually come out like the world and of course those tight leather jeans might make a huge comeback. Trends are set by the stars right?  People mimic what they see on the stage. It was really a blow to those of us that truly seek out a relationship with God and want to be like Christ to have this displayed and categories as Christian.  its kind of a setback. Jesus didn't perform. He taught and he lead and that is what they should have been doing since they want to be seen.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 4, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I wanted to ask the question what is the message they are trying to get across and is it something that would really come from God.
> 
> Many of us has already said that we thought it was secular as soon as we heard it. Many people that are not christian agree its something to dance to lets put it on the radio and in the club, its not likely that the clubhoppers will have a problem and they don't. Then to when Mary Mary come out on the stage they are stressed like our young people and they dance. See they are suppose to be representing the character of Jesus (our example) but they actually come out like the world and of course those tight leather jeans might make a huge comeback. Trends are set by the stars right? People mimic what they see on the stage. It was really a blow to those of us that truly seek out a relationship with God and want to be like Christ to have this displayed and categories as Christian. its kind of a setback. Jesus didn't perform. He taught and he lead and that is what they should have been doing since they want to be seen.


 
Luckily I didn't see that award show (thought it would be garbage, which I heard it was. LOL), but I appreciate you stating your point of view.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 4, 2009)

ugh her leggings were too tight...
otherwise who cares about the rest... u guys are terribly uninformed about the music industry, Christian and secular.


----------



## 14got (Jul 5, 2009)

inform us
each one teach one


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> ugh her leggings were too tight...
> otherwise who cares about the rest...
> 
> *u guys are terribly uninformed about the music industry,*
> ...


I can see that you are uninformed about 'Ministry'.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kei said:


> *inform us*
> each one teach one


 
Kei, you took the words right out of my mouth.




music-bnatural-smile said:


> ugh her leggings were too tight...
> otherwise who cares about the rest... u guys are terribly uninformed about the music industry, Christian and secular.


 
Please give us the scoop girl. What are we missing here?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I wanted to ask the question what is the message they are trying to get across and is it something that would really come from God.
> 
> Many of us has already said that we thought it was secular as soon as we heard it. Many people that are not christian agree its something to dance to lets put it on the radio and in the club, its not likely that the clubhoppers will have a problem and they don't.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Blazingthru.    Even the world looks at this and thinks it's a pure mockery of Chrisitianity or to be honest, a mockery of modesty.  It's a joke and frankly I don't blame them.  

The world as well as "We" teach our daughters how to present themselves.  There's a dress code for school, work and even when one goes to the beach there's a requirement to wear a cover-up to enter stores and resturants.   Even 7/11 has a sign that says, 'You must have a Shirt and Shoes on before entering, and this is to the men.'

Am I missing something here?  I think not!  Actually I 'KNOW' not.  I've been involved with too many 'Street Ministries' to know better.  Folks respect us when we respect ourselves.  We've given concerts, cook-outs, movie nights, in our Ministry and folks come in droves, by the hundreds and no one had a problem receiving the love of Jesus or being drawn to us and coming to join our Churches.   

And um, no cleavage and tight jeans were worn.   

Folks use too many excuses to cover their insecurities about getting attention...the wrong attention at that.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Folks use too many excuses to cover their insecurities about getting attention...the wrong attention at that.


 
Yes, yes, and yes. Your post just stood up, walked over, and slapped me in the face. 


Thank you sis !!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. Your post just stood up, walked over, and slapped me in the face.
> 
> 
> Thank you sis !!!!


 
:Rose:  Manushka, it's slapping me too.  Big time.   There's a time and a place and a reason to wear certain things.  

Without a verbal utterance, our bodies have a language and our clothing either 'mutes' or sounds an alarm to what our bodies are saying; especially in public.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I have been a little uncomfy with the tight pants. Hubby & I have talked about that on more than one occasion.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Yes, I have been a little uncomfy with the tight pants. Hubby & I have talked about that on more than one occasion.


 
O.T.  I'm laughing at your 'siggy'... _ "I checked and Mines is still not a word." _

__

I hear 'mines' all the time...


----------



## saved06 (Jul 5, 2009)

TayMac said:


> I believe they had the song out first and maybe it does sound similar to Blame it but so what? IMO it's good for Christian youth/young adults to have an upbeat feel good clean alternative to the latest club bangers. Not feeling the video but I do like the song and lyrics.




Be careful, those "alternatives" can be even worse.....God is not an imitator


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 6, 2009)

I was a little disappointed in Mary Mary too. And I am a fan of their music. We were just talking today about the comment Tina made about them not being "ministers" but "entertainers". Now I understand that once you leave the church and start doing paid events for fans, that you are considered entertainers. But if you take the "ministry" out of Gospel music (which is the good news) then all you have secular music. 

Look at who they surround themselves with and look at the guest artist that are featured on their songs. I look for them to either cross over to secular music or just retire.


----------



## momi (Jul 6, 2009)

Worth Reading: http://bethelburnett.blogspot.com/2009/06/hip-hop-idolatry-church-pt-8.html


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 6, 2009)

momi said:


> Worth Reading: http://bethelburnett.blogspot.com/2009/06/hip-hop-idolatry-church-pt-8.html


 This has confirmed a lot of what many of us has already said. if it wasn't so long I would post it all in here.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks momi... this is an awesome.  Blaz, I'll copy and paste it, it enlightened me too.  

This article is quite recent....

*The Dunamis Word*

_Upholding The Light Of Jesus In A Dark World_

*Friday, June 26, 2009*

*Hip-Hop, Idolatry & The Church Pt. 8 *


*What Happens When Gospel Pays Tribute To The World? (Con’t)*



In Hip-Hop, Idolatry & The Church Part 7 we left off with the story of Hezekiah and Sennacherib (705-681 BC) as found in 2 Kings 18:13-16. During that seige Hezekiah, (approximately 39 years old) unfortunately delivered everything in God’s house, that was of value, all the gold and silver, all the instruments used in sacrifice, and sent them as tribute to Sennacherib hoping to appease him. 

After doing all of that, Sennacherib (through his messengers and generals Tartan, Rabsaris, and Rabshakeh) challenged the belief system of the Jews by telling them that the God they believed and the leaders that they trusted were lieing to them, and that it was impossible to be delivered from the Assryian King. (2 Kings 18:28-36). 

A second time Sennacherib sent word from Libnah saying that no god could keep Judah safe and out of his hands. (2 Kings 19:10-14) Even after receiving this tribute Sennacherib was more angry, upset and determined than ever before to destroy Judah and claiming victory over God. 


We noted that $288,000,000 (which was the equivalent value of the gold and silver taken from Israel and given to Assryiah ) couldn’t convince or appease Sennacherib and his Assryian army to leave Israel alone. What Hezekiah didn’t understand was that Sennacherib, like his predecessor Shalamaneesar didn’t want the money. 

What he wanted was the glory. The glory of God and the total rule and authority over God’s people. From this position Sennacherib sought to claim sole authority over the destiny of God’s people.


The archaeological discovery of the Tell el Amarna letters confirm the Assryian king’s recounting of the events. The following phrase was written regarding the seige of Jerusalem:



"He himself (Hezekiah) I have shut up like a caged bird within Jerusalem, his royal city."​Yes, the people of God actually gave what belonged to God to the devil himself. Hezekiah made several mistakes to get into this situation. Not the least of which was his failure to listen to and follow the advice of the prophet (Isaiah 39:5-8) who was sent from God to instruct Judah on what it needed to do to be free from tyranny.


*What Happens When The Ungodly Are Given Riches That Belong To God?*


I believe that understanding the story of Sennacherib’s demand is an essential part to examining the condition of the modern gospel music industry in general. In this segment, I wish to look at what has become one of the industry’s most popular artists and discover how the church is still being asked to give what belongs to God to the devil. 

(_continued ....)_


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

_continued..._

The group called *Mary Mary* took the "gospel" stage by storm with their debut album _"Thankful"_ in 2000. 

Currently Mary Mary has produced a CD called _‘The Sound’_, and after reviewing it and being chilled to my spiritual core, I can honestly say that it is one of the most theologically challenged and imbalanced CD’s that I’ve heard in recent times that proports to be gospel.




The problem is that Mary Mary (sisters *Tina ‘I can’t see you singin’ outside the church’ Atkins-Campbell & Erica Atkins-Campbell*) have decided, with the help of Erica’s husband, *Warryn ‘Baby Dub’ Campbell,* to introduce a style of music targeted particularly to youth and the hip-hop generation. Their music is popular in both secular and gospel music circles. Secular folk have long played Mary Mary songs at parties, clubs, skating rinks and all. The music is set to BUMP and PUMP the ride right along side of its secular competitors.


To show their mixture with the world, on this new CD, a rift on the song _‘Get Up’_ is simply a take off of the late *Michael Jackson’s* _"Don’t Stop Till You Get Enough"_. Borrowing from the world is not uncommon in the modern gospel music circles. It was their last CD entitled _"Mary Mary"_ which presented the song _"Want Ads"_ with reworked lyrics retitling it as _"Heaven"._ Although there is no acknowledgement of borrowing on this CD, it’s obvious with a quick listen that you’ve heard this somewhere before. What is confusing is that every now and then you’ll find a melodically worshipful song such as _"I Worship You"_ (also _"Yesterday"_ off of their previous CD).


The group has obtained 1 Platinum (over 1 million copies sold) and 2 Gold albums (over 500,000 units sold). They are the winner of 6 Stellar Awards, 1 NAACP Image Award, 2 MOBO Awards, 2 Lady Of Soul Awards, 2 Grammy Awards, 7 Dove Awards, and 1 American Music Award. Their crossover appeal is

 orchestrated by it’s producer *Warryn ‘Baby Dub’ Campbell*. 

This is ‘Baby Dub’s’ mission:


_"Right now I know God has placed a calling on my life, through my music to touch people. Right now I'm not a preacher but I realize there's a message, especially when doing Gospel. There's a certain standard that He's set. Right now my ministry is to make hits. That's my ministry! To make as many hits as possible, so that in the future people will respect me that when I'm ready to put my own record company together, I'll have people's respect to let me do what I do."
--------------------_

_Continued..._


----------



## dicapr (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> _continued..._
> 
> The group called *Mary Mary* took the "gospel" stage by storm with their debut album _"Thankful"_ in 2000.
> 
> ...


 

What I wanted to point out is the way that Mary Mary was dressed on their 2000 CD cover.  They are wearing outfits that could be considered "questionable" in some christian circles here also.  What is affecting this group now is that they have more body and continue to wear the same style of clothing.  What a size 2 can wear and look cute in can have totally different look on a curvey 10 or 12.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

_continued..._

Mary Mary Producer Warryn ‘Baby Dub’ Campbell (who’s ministry is to make hits) husband of Erica Campbell, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_EOn3tOar3ww/SkUnw85MeZI/AAAAAAAAA7k/A1ryFVndKWQ/s1600-h/missy+elliott.bmpreceived his big break was from John Platt at EMI records who offered him a unique publishing deal that afforded him no production deadlines or quotas. ‘Baby Dub’ is in no wise exclusive to gospel or gospel music. He has produced music for hardcore gangsta rappers Tupac and DJ.  

Quick early on in his career. Other of his clients include, *Brandy, Kanye West, Alicia Keys, Xzibit, Mos Def, *

*Missy "I Am A Lesbian" Elliott, (The same one who has sung an appeared with Kiki Sheard)*

*

*












*Mario, Shanice, Dru Hill, Musiq Soulchild*. 

Some of his secular hits include _"When I See You Smile"_ ~ Shanice and _"Angel"_ ~ Dru Hill.

‘Baby Dub" was raised a preachers son. One would rightly ask the question, how did he come to write and produce secular music? Well, this is his story of how this came to be:

"At first I was one of those cats that said 'I'm never going to play a secular music.' [Because] my dad's a preacher, I grew up thinking it was bad until he sat me down one day and explained to me. I guess he heard me saying this, and he said 'Look you're gifted and God has given you this skill. You use what He's given you as a living. You like to do music. You can do secular music. Just don't get your occupation mixed up with your salvation.' " Warryn "Baby Dub" Campbell, by Melanie Clark Gospel Flava Online 2000 
"do secular music, just don’t get your occupation mixed up with your salvation" Is that even possible???Is that the word from a gospel minister? Moreover, is it a WORD from the Lord???
--------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

_continued..._

*Moral Neutrality*



One is right to claim that Christians are needed in almost every occupation in order to bring change and proliferate the gospel of Jesus Christ. However, it should be noted that there are certain industries that are not morally neutral and that require certain values and beliefs to be relinquished before work can be done. For instance, prostitution is an age old profession. In some places it is even a legal profession. However, in order to be a prostitute one has to relinquish and rid themselves of values against adultery and fornication. Therefore prostitution IS NOT morally neutral. Similar to most occupations within the "sex industry" whether legal or not, there is usually a redefinition of moral values and those values are not usually based on the bible and the absolute truth of God’s word. There are other occupations that present the same dichotomy of circumstances and one must evaluate the moral neutrality of each occupation before one engages.


This can be a complicated issue for many, and the entertainment industry certainly doesn't have a lock on moral neutrality and exclusivity, but we should remember Paul’s teachings along these lines…"all things are lawful, but not expedient" (1 Cor. 10:23). There are secular occupations and relationships that do not offer the "expediency" of Christ or deliver benefits to the Kingdom of God.


Secular music is one of those industries as it is NOT morally neutral. What makes it worse is that modern gospel music has followed the same path by allowing the secular industry to control it. Wendell Mosley at Charismatic Tunes has defined and laid out a compelling case as to why one should not be involved within the gospel music "industry" as we know it in America. (We will discuss this in greater detail in a future post)


*One should ask, why one of the most popular "gospel’ music groups consistently features secular artists? *

As previously stated, the current Mary Mary project is no different than their first in that respect. Their first project featured a crossover rapper named BB Jay. Well, who is it this time?
--------------------------------


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

Missy came out????


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

continued...

*Giving The Gold & Silver To The World* 


This time it’s *David "Let Me See Ya Panties On The Floor" Banner*. 

                                       Known in the secular world as one of 

the most profane of profane rappers, David Banner’s material could only possibly be apropos for adult secular XXX entertainment. He is so profane that the lyrics of his song _‘A Girl’_ from his 2008 release "_Greatest Story Ever Told"_ can’t even be reproduced on this site. (Or any other that has any sense of values)






I had many questions as I reviewed this release (as you can tell). When I came across the song called _*Superfriend (feat. David Banner)*_ (# 4 on the CD), and after a little research and talks with some of my unsaved family members who knew more about this rapper, I wondered how in the world did a Christian EVER come across David Banner and his music in any form, and how would that Christian, DARE think to include and present such a profane individual to the church. 

Further, how could a Christian feel that this man, who is arguably the nastiest rapper on earth, would render anything that would be honorific to God or edifying to his people?

In short, as we will see, to introduce this rapper to the church intertwined within gospel music is the equivalent of serving vomit to your mother, your pastor and the entire church for Sunday afternoon dinner. That is an APT description.



*What ‘Gospel Music’ Has Been Reduced To:*

Aside from the fact that David Banner has no respect for God, and an utter disrespect for God’s church and ministers, he also displays a total objectification and degradation of women in his songs. Here are a few lyrics to one of his most popular secular pieces from his 2008 CD _‘The Greatest Story Ever Told’_ the song is called _*9MM/Speaker*_:

I Got A 9 Mm
Ready To Go Off Any Minute
So You Feel It
Because Of A Law I Had To Conseal It
If You (Explicative) Around You Gon Make Me Reveal It

If I Got 9 Slugs, 9 Bullets Gon Fly
If I Got A Red Beam, 9 People Gon Die
9 Momma's Gon Cry, 9 Spirits In The Sky
9 Preachers Preachin, 9 Sermons Tellin 9 Lies
Cause Each And Every One Of Yall 9 *(Explicative)* Wasn't 

*(Explicative)*

I Would Of Rather Kept The 9 Lugers In The Ruger Clips
The Index Finga Slip I Let The 9 Spit
I Lick Em All Like 18 *(Descriptive Explicative)* On 9 Chicks
Im A Suicide Risk, 9 Slits On Each Wrist
If I Died 9 Times, The Next Go Arounds A *(Explicative)*
And If I Come Back I Throw 99 Soul

*(~~~Last Complete Line Deleted Due To Profanity~~~)*

Now, thankfully that's not a gospel song but that’s what David Banner does and that’s who he consistently is. Death and destruction (especially of others) is something that he brags about. Notice, that his intent is to kill even if it’s himself and he knows the preacher’s message at the funeral of his slain is nothing but lies. As you can see from these lyrics (which he wrote) *The BOY GOT ISSUES!!!*



*The Crossover That Will Break Your Ankles*

If that was David Banner of secularism, I’d simply say he’s sick, and needs to get saved, get some psychological counciling and get with someone who can guide him to and through the TRUTH of God’s word. I’d also assume that he certainly would have no influence in gospel music, and no presentation before young people that we are delivering the council of the Lord to. 

----------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

_continued..._

But to my surprise, not only did I find him on a gospel CD, but I also found the SAME concept and disdain for God, women and the church within his rap on Mary Mary’s "gospel song" Superfriend. Here are a few of the lyrics:

*Mary Mary ~ Superfriend*

_A superfriend, a superfriend_
_Yes sir, I got me one of them_
_A superfriend, a superfriend_
_I got me a superfriend_



Stop there for a minute. Is this honoriffic of God or somebody you know around the way? "I got me one of them" Obviously this CAN’T be a song about the Lord. How can you "get you one of them?" Who is this Superfriend??? Maybe David will reveal the nature of that Superfriend to us. Here we go:


*David Banner’s Superfreind rap:*

_Lord, I'm so weak and scared to run_
_What have I done to deserve a life like this?_
_The devil's scared to fight us in the light_
_He hides in the midst of religion_
_But I know that my God is listening there for me_
_There's a greater mission_




OK, let me interrupt for a minute. The devil hides in the midst of religion? But God is listening to him because he has a "greater mission"??? 

What mission could Mr. Banner have? We know that Baby Dub’s mission is to "make hits" so he can be respected…What is David Banner’s mission??? Let’s look further:


_You're no girl, you're no man, but a plan for greater peace_
_I'll fight for the light until my flesh falls deceased_
_I'm fighting the devil, fighting police_
_And in the church, Lord I'm looked at as Satan_
_'Cause in my music I curse_




Now, David affirms "unisexuality" by declaring a unigender as simply a _"plan for greater peace"._ 

*This is a secret encouragement for the homosexual agenda and same sex union. Yep! Right in the middle of a gospel song. *

*Before you criticize me for seeing it, and speaking about it, tell me what you think he means…I wanna hear that. Don’t give me that he was indicating that there is neither male nor female in Christ…remember this song only sparingly mentions Christ and certainly doesn’t mention scripture in almost any sense.*

Further, David admits his fight with the devil (white man) and the police (authority) and acknowledges that "his mission" currently encourages him to be as profane as possible. In fact the church doesn’t really understand him. 

Next verse: 



_But I'm trying to do better and that's the thing that really hurts_
_All this sex and the drugs in my life mean nothing_
_When my superfriend hugs me at night tears come rushing_
_There's no kryptonite, no dealing no lie that could be told_



OK, here we go once again…"all the sex and drugs" in his life (in a GOSPEL SONG) mean nothing. It doesn’t??? Sex and drugs means nothing according to David Banner. 

This is a new gospel according to David Banner perpetuated through the music to this generation. This is a total and absolute shift from biblical morality to secular morality and norms. 

To affirm his position, he simply is comforted by his "Superfriend" that hugs him at night until he cries…What in the world is this??? As long as we have this "Superfriend" that affirms us we need not worry about changing anything. Just continue in sin??? What about 1 Cor. 6? 

Let’s finish this:

_That can separate the power that you have over my soul_
_So stunting is a habit when I'm gripping this mic_
_Ya'll thinking I'm a pimp but I'm trying to be like Christ_
_In real life, yeah_



OK, here we have confusion over who David is trying to be like. He tells us that we think he’s a pimp because of his profession, what he says and what he displays to the audience. 

*The reality is (in his world) that he is simply TRYING TO BE LIKE CHRIST??? So if we are confused, we can simply be confused because we can’t identify the difference between David ‘Pimp’ Banner and Jesus Christ??? *

*As we should be able to see…the SUPERFRIEND of Mary Mary is not and has nothing to do with Christ.  Christ is a deliverer FROM sin not INTO sin.*

--------------------------


----------



## dicapr (Jul 6, 2009)

The writer of the article seems to miss the reoccurring theme of "The Sound" album.  I am someone who listens to lyrics over beat so the content to me is more important than anything else.  The album's reoccurring theme is the christian that is wavering, trying to do better.  Over and over again the them of living in the world and still trying to be spiritual and falling down are explored.  There is one rapper who is featured who speaks about what type of secular music his puts out and how it causes conflict in his spirit to do so.  I actually love this album and my nephew who is 3 knows the words to the Sound and Superfriend.  Just because something doesn't speak to your spirit as a christian does not mean it isn't speaking to and uplifting someone else.  In an error in which most artist want to be just "spiritual" and don't believe in organized religion we must support those who admit to being christians who are struggling.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

_  end of article..._

Aside from rappers songs, Mary Mary also render another song called _‘Dirt’_.   This song tries to contrast trials and tribulations with "dirt" in a garden as an essential part of the growth of the believer. The problem is that we should ask, is "dirt" as described by Mary Mary in this song, a parallel to daily life’s trials or is it descriptive of unchecked sin in the life of the believer?

The Saint should ask, is what we go through in daily living "dirt"? Mary Mary answers the question by further explaining that the "dirt" they are referencing is personal failure and not mere daily trials. In other words the "Dirt" is SIN. Here it is:

*"Dirt" ~ Mary Mary
*
_Ooh sometimes you may sing for yourself
You struggle hard just to prevail
It’s the lesson you need to learn
It’s the way you’ve got to earn
Champions never accept defeat
They fall and get back on their feet
‘Cause they know (they know)
Just like I know (I know)
That if you want to grow we…
_

_We all need a little bit
(I) need a little bit
Need a little bit of dirt to grow_



OK, We "fall down" but that’s OK because we all NEED to fall INTO SIN in order to grow. WOW!Back to the scripture:


*Hezekiah’s Solution*

Hezekiah prayed 2 Kings 19:14-19 and placed himself and the nation on the complete mercy of God.  Without the use of one soldier or any loss of an Israelite life, God turned the captivity around and gave Hezekiah and Judah the victory.

*How Did This Happen?*

Hezekiah did something miraculous before these trials began. 1- He maintained his heart before God as one who was sincere in doing right even when he made bad judgements and 2- he fortified the water system of Jerusalem. (2 Chron. 32:1) You see, it was because there was a free flow of water that Jerusalem was able to thrive while they were shut up. This water system did not exist in Lachish and Libnah which had fallen and been taken and 3- he listened to the promise of God, when God said he would send a "blast" (Is. 19:6-7)(a ruwach) and turn the enemy away and kill him in his own land.

Suddenly, after receiving the promise of God, over night (2 Kings 19:35-37), God kills 185,000 Assyrian soldiers. Naturalistic speculation is that this was due to either a plague of flesh eating rats or some mysterious deadly illness that invaded the camp. This could have been a reflection of Israel’s Exodus from Egypt when the death angel exacted judgement according to the direction of God. The result was that Sennacherib after receiving the word that his army was trached and had suffered defeat without even engaging in combat, left Libnah and after a silent 22 year absence from the area, died in his capital city of Nineveh, at the hands of 2 of his sons, while worshipping his false god.

*What Was The Message?*
*
*
The threat of the enemy against the Lord’s church is actually against the God himself.
Compromise and rendering to the devil what belongs to god is not according to the scripture, God’s word or HIS ultimate plan for us.
What is dedicated to the Lord is to remain dedicated to the Lord no matter the culture or the desire to do otherwise. 
There are plenty of natural reasons to give up, but none of those reasons are valid. In fact because God is God we have every reason to believe that HE will provide for us as we render sincere service to him.

*So far as music is concerned, too many of our artists feel that they cannot and won't be successful unless they give tribute to the enemy, with little or no regard to who they actually belong to. We should be aware that God’s people don’t have to give the enemy anything and especially that which belongs to God. The praise of the saints belongs to God so much so until he inhabits it. This is the type of Glory that the devil has desired to steal from the beginning, and it is in the church’s power to deny and refuse the enemy what he desires.*

Should the venue called the "gospel music industry" exist for any of this to take place at all???     Coming up in our next post. 

Blessed! 


Posted by District Supt. Harvey Burnett at 3:06 PM   

Labels: David Banner, gespel music industry, Hip Hop, Mary Mary, rap music, Warryn Campbell 
--------------------


----------



## dicapr (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> _continued..._
> 
> But to my surprise, not only did I find him on a gospel CD, but I also found the SAME concept and disdain for God, women and the church within his rap on Mary Mary’s "gospel song" Superfriend. Here are a few of the lyrics:
> 
> ...


 
I interpret the lyrics completley different.  Homosexuality-really?!!  Sometimes when you are looking for something you find it.  Like the line about sex and drugs-I take it to mean that that is not the mission in this life and is nothing  in the long run.  The pimp line I take to mean that just because you see what I do on the outside you have no idea about the struggle I have on the inside.  I could go on and on.


----------



## divya (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Do clubs really play Christian/ Gospel/ Inspirational Music nowadays?
> 
> I remember people saying Kanye's "Jesus Walks" was a club banger but I really can't imagine it .



I've heard that they will if it sound "clubbish" enough, but I don't know firsthand...


----------



## divya (Jul 6, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have a friend who works ata strip club and she says they Play Kirk Franklin all the way to Michael Jackson's 'Thriller'. As long as the beat is good no one cares about thr lyrics. That's why sometimes Gospel songs shouldn't be so beat catchy, because then the song is taken the wrong way.



Not surprised at all...


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2009)

James 4:4
_You adulteresses, do you not know that friendship with the world is hostility toward God? Therefore whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God._

_*Music *_is universal and a gift from God.

But when someone can't tell whether a song is about God or a lover, there's been some compromise. And what we compromise, we will lose. Thankfully, not all Christian artists are ambiguous.. 





Shimmie said:


> _  end of article..._
> 
> Aside from rappers songs, Mary Mary also render another song called _‘Dirt’_.   This song tries to contrast trials and tribulations with "dirt" in a garden as an essential part of the growth of the believer. The problem is that we should ask, is "dirt" as described by Mary Mary in this song, a parallel to daily life’s trials or is it descriptive of unchecked sin in the life of the believer?
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (Jul 7, 2009)

dicapr said:


> I interpret the lyrics completley different. Homosexuality-really?!! Sometimes when you are looking for something you find it. Like the line about sex and drugs-I take it to mean that that is not the mission in this life and is nothing in the long run. The pimp line I take to mean that just because you see what I do on the outside you have no idea about the struggle I have on the inside. I could go on and on.


 

Hi dicapr!

I am trying to understand your post.  Are you defending banners position as a follower of Christ?


----------



## mamaore (Jul 7, 2009)

Laela said:


> James 4:4
> _You adulteresses, do you not know that friendship with the world is hostility toward God? Therefore whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God._
> 
> _*Music *_is universal and a gift from God.
> ...


 

I hear you! I hear you!. 

Exactly, why do we have to sing in-between songs? A gospel artist should be preaching the good news, that Jesus is risen, alive and coming back again. Any form of dilution will get muddled responses at best.

I am not sure that these songs will minister to a stark unbeliever, maybe to a believer that already has an inclination that this is tagged "gospel music".

When you listen to some artists, nobody needs to tell you its preaching Jesus and who he is.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2009)

Duplicate post...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2009)

mamaore said:


> I hear you! I hear you!.
> 
> Exactly, why do we have to sing in-between songs? A gospel artist should be preaching the good news, that Jesus is risen, alive and coming back again. Any form of dilution will get muddled responses at best.
> 
> ...


 


   Umm, Please Say that Again! 

 

When Ce-Ce Winans sings 'One and the Same' and 'Alabaster Box' - No doubt it's all about Jesus. "The Throne Room" ... No doubt. It's total worship unto the Lord. 

I keep this radio station on 24/7 in my home.  I never turn it off or down.   No matter what else is on or is going on in my home, this station is always on.   

www.wrbs.com

http://www.wrbs.com/dynamic/DynCon.aspx?cid=45&fs=Music

I've done this for so long, that I don't even think about it, but yet I know when it's not on (sometimes we have a power outtage which shuts off my digital radio station).    I even listen to it away from home on my computer.   It's worship music and I love it.


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 7, 2009)

This is really hard for  me to deal with because I'm a Christian, and while I don't like the lyrics or tune of "God in Me," I know all the words to the very similar "Blame It." That's a conflict of interest on my part. I understand that we should hold ministers of music to high standards, but we musn't forget that we all struggle with maintaining an accurate representation of our faith. All Christians should strive to be different in this world because God has said that he has set us apart as a "peculiar people," and I don't think Mary Mary is being peculiar by featuring Common (a 5%-er, who sees himself as God), Amber Rose and Kanye West in their video for this song. At the same time, we should not forget to look at ourselves and strive to be seen as Christians in our own walks. If I have a problem with Mary Mary's closeness to the world, then I need to assess my own musical tastes. If I don't like what they wore to the BET awards (which I didn't), then I need to make sure that my wardrobe reflects my devotion to Christ as well. It's so easy to talk about the speck in another's eye (not to say that Mary Mary shouldn't be more careful about how close they get to the world; they are in the ministry), but we shouldn't forget that we can see things a lot more clearly once we remove the planks in our own.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> This is really hard for me to deal with because I'm a Christian, and while I don't like the lyrics or tune of "God in Me," I know all the words to the very similar "Blame It." That's a conflict of interest on my part. I understand that we should hold ministers of music to high standards, but we musn't forget that we all struggle with maintaining an accurate representation of our faith. All Christians should strive to be different in this world because God has said that he has set us apart as a "peculiar people," and I don't think Mary Mary is being *peculiar by featuring Common (a 5%-er, who sees himself as God), Amber Rose and Kanye West in their video for this song. *At the same time, we should not forget to look at ourselves and strive to be seen as Christians in our own walks. If I have a problem with Mary Mary's closeness to the world, then I need to assess my own musical tastes. If I don't like what they wore to the BET awards (which I didn't), then I need to make sure that my wardrobe reflects my devotion to Christ as well. It's so easy to talk about the speck in another's eye (not to say that Mary Mary shouldn't be more careful about how close they get to the world; they are in the ministry), but we shouldn't forget that we can see things a lot more clearly once we remove the planks in our own.


 

I am not certain I follow you but i will say this you would be so right if they had change their life around and were praising God and thanking him for getting them out of the mess they were in and their songs was uplifting God in heaven and magnifying him.  As all songs should be, Magnifying God and his glory and mercy and his goodness and his kindness.  We have the bible as our example.  Mary when she discovered God has chosen her she sang a new song to the lord. ( she praised God for choosing her and it was not an easy thing for her she was facing possible stoning) Elizabeth sang a new song when she was pregnant with John the Baptise Praising God once again.  Psalms are full of the songs David sang to the Lord for saving him over and over again.  We know from the Word of God that all of our songs are to be uplifting to magnify God. Our father in heaven and that those of us that are christians that see fellow christians not doing this should say something about it.  But this is the thing.  Mary Mary are not trying to uplift God - Erica's husband said it he is trying to make those hits.  its all about those hits so he can be and remain on top. They forgotten what they had started to do. they just remember the struggle of trying to make ends meet and don't want to rehash that again.  but I must confess. I like the beat of blame it. I never listen to secular music but I hear it and I know its hypnotising - but its glorifying the evil one. I am fully aware of the attraction of secular music and I am fully aware of who it glorifies and I am not to long coming out of that lifestyle myself and so when I hear it and I have a chance to let someone know what the real deal is I take that chance.  Music to the Lord is glorifying its uplifting its wonderful, music to the evil one is hypnotising and you have this mindless movement that sometimes you can't even control and sometimes it can lead you far from where you intended to go.


----------



## momi (Jul 7, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> This is really hard for me to deal with because I'm a Christian, and while I don't like the lyrics or tune of "God in Me," I know all the words to the very similar "Blame It." That's a conflict of interest on my part. I understand that we should hold ministers of music to high standards, but we musn't forget that we all struggle with maintaining an accurate representation of our faith. All Christians should strive to be different in this world because God has said that he has set us apart as a "peculiar people," and I don't think Mary Mary is being peculiar by featuring Common (a 5%-er, who sees himself as God), Amber Rose and Kanye West in their video for this song. At the same time, we should not forget to look at ourselves and strive to be seen as Christians in our own walks. If I have a problem with Mary Mary's closeness to the world, then I need to assess my own musical tastes. If I don't like what they wore to the BET awards (which I didn't), then I need to make sure that my wardrobe reflects my devotion to Christ as well. It's so easy to talk about the speck in another's eye (not to say that Mary Mary shouldn't be more careful about how close they get to the world; they are in the ministry), *but we shouldn't forget that we can see things a lot more clearly once we remove the planks in our own*.


 
Of course.  We are required by scripture to do so. That is why we should do our best to live a life above reproach (still working on that) - this is one reason why sin is not called out like it should be.  Fear of being found out (for sin) is one reason why many dont care to discuss it.


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2009)

Your words are wise and well-received...  

But you also must remember, these artists also have made themselves publicly known to be Christians, so responsibility comes with that -- just like I and any other Believer have the responsibility of representing Christ in all we say or do and are transparent to others.  

While there's room for personal preferences (attire, style, etc.), a person's life should line up with the Word for them to be able to draw others to Christ. If unsaved people are *led *to believe they can be saved and still get to live the life they are living, they are being misled. Period. A Believer isn't going to stand to the side and be OK with something like that.

Acceptance of Jesus comes with change.. a renewing of the mind, through the Holy Spirit. When someone gets saved, they should slowly start to change... *It is the Holy Spirit that will do the condemning.. not us. *But I don't see anything wrong with merely stating the obvious. We're all entitled to that right at Believers, without being accused of condemning others.

I say this only in love, so I hope it is received in love.

God Bless you.







kooskoos said:


> This is really hard for  me to deal with because I'm a Christian, and while I don't like the lyrics or tune of "God in Me," I know all the words to the very similar "Blame It." That's a conflict of interest on my part. I understand that we should hold ministers of music to high standards, but we musn't forget that we all struggle with maintaining an accurate representation of our faith. All Christians should strive to be different in this world because God has said that he has set us apart as a "peculiar people," and I don't think Mary Mary is being peculiar by featuring Common (a 5%-er, who sees himself as God), Amber Rose and Kanye West in their video for this song. At the same time, we should not forget to look at ourselves and strive to be seen as Christians in our own walks. *If I have a problem with Mary Mary's closeness to the world, then I need to assess my own musical tastes. If I don't like what they wore to the BET awards (which I didn't), then I need to make sure that my wardrobe reflects my devotion to Christ as well.* It's so easy to talk about the speck in another's eye (not to say that Mary Mary shouldn't be more careful about how close they get to the world; they are in the ministry), but we shouldn't forget that we can see things a lot more clearly once we remove the planks in our own.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2009)

Laela said:


> Your words are wise and well-received...
> 
> But you also must remember, these artists also have made themselves publicly known to be Christians, so responsibility comes with that -- just like I and any other Believer have the responsibility of representing Christ in all we say or do and are transparent to others.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful message.


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 7, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I am not certain I follow you but i will say this you would be so right if they had change their life around and were praising God and thanking him for getting them out of the mess they were in and their songs was uplifting God in heaven and magnifying him. As all songs should be, Magnifying God and his glory and mercy and his goodness and his kindness. We have the bible as our example. Mary when she discovered God has chosen her she sang a new song to the lord. ( she praised God for choosing her and it was not an easy thing for her she was facing possible stoning) Elizabeth sang a new song when she was pregnant with John the Baptise Praising God once again. Psalms are full of the songs David sang to the Lord for saving him over and over again. We know from the Word of God that all of our songs are to be uplifting to magnify God. Our father in heaven and that those of us that are christians that see fellow christians not doing this should say something about it. But this is the thing. Mary Mary are not trying to uplift God - Erica's husband said it he is trying to make those hits. its all about those hits so he can be and remain on top. They forgotten what they had started to do. they just remember the struggle of trying to make ends meet and don't want to rehash that again. but I must confess. I like the beat of blame it. I never listen to secular music but I hear it and I know its hypnotising - but its glorifying the evil one. I am fully aware of the attraction of secular music and I am fully aware of who it glorifies and I am not to long coming out of that lifestyle myself and so when I hear it and I have a chance to let someone know what the real deal is I take that chance. Music to the Lord is glorifying its uplifting its wonderful, music to the evil one is hypnotising and you have this mindless movement that sometimes you can't even control and sometimes it can lead you far from where you intended to go.


 
I'm sorry if it was a little vague. Basically I was saying that I don't think Mary Mary was keeping to the standard God holds Christians to as a "peculiar people" by giving Common, who is a 5-percenter and sees himself as a god rather instead of giving glory to God, a cameo in the video. 

You ladies are right--we need to call sin as it is and let the Spirit do the rest. I think Mary Mary has holy intentions, but I didn't perceive that holiness from this song.


----------



## shenitab (Jul 7, 2009)

I will say that I like the song, the beat, the singing, and the words. As far as what they wore, that was not MY main focus. I would not have a problem with my children listening to the song or seeing the BET performance (I have not seen the video). People have differences of opinion and will always throw stones.

Back in college, my freshman year roommate and I attended the same church. She was basically asked to leave the church. One of their points was how she dressed. I was shocked, she dressed A LOT more conservatively than me, and sometimes we dressed a like. She was the nicest, innocent, sweetest person I ever met and she was devastated. She ended up switching to another college. I can't believe how much THEY missed out on.
So many people make so many judgements on this board and so many people choose to only see the bad. 

I feel that if it takes a hip hop beat, an autotone to make young people of today stop and listen to a song with what I believe is a positive message, than I say good job. In order to spread the message of Jesus Christ, you have to get a person's attention. When I first heard that song I was bopping to the beat before I knew who the song was by or heard the lyrics.
So many churches are turning young people off because of members being so judgemental and not doing things to attract the young people to church. Young people learn the best when they are having fun, not being talked down to, or lectured. 

I've come across a few preachers who said a few bad words every now and then, there are some who eat pork, and so on. Does that mean they are not worthy role models, does that mean they are not good christians.

I'm going to edit this to say - God knows their intentions. If you need further clarification, pray on it and ask God about it. I know that my heart has been heavy lately because of all the negativity I have been encountering with people being so judgemental of others. I'm going to have to pray on that.

I just wanna tell the truth mayne
I just wanna tell the truth mayne
I just wanna tell the truth mayne
I just wanna tell the truth mayne

You're so fly, you're so high
Everybody 'round you trying to figure out why
You're so cool, you win all the time
Everywhere you go, man you get a lot of shine

You draw like a magnet, better yet I have it
Everything you wear people say they gotta have it
From the sweat suit to the white tee to the Gucci
You can probably say people wanna get like me

But what they don't know is when you go home
And get behind closed doors, man you hit the floor
And what they can't see is you're on you're knees
So the next time you get it just tell 'em

It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me

You think I'm so fresh, you think I'm so clean
You think I'm so sweet
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me

You see her style, you think she nice
You look at her whip, you say the whip tight
You look at her crib, you thinking she's paid
You look at her life, you think she's got it made

But everything she's got, the girl's been given
She call it a blessing but you call it living
When it come to money she can be a hero
She writes them checks with a whole lot of zeros

But what you don't know is when she get home
And get behind closed doors, man she hit the floor
And what you can't see is she on her knees
And if you ask her she'll tell you

It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me

You think I'm so fresh, you think I'm so clean
You think I'm so sweet
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me

What is it you think you see when you see me, you see me?
You don't know how much I pray
Don't know how much I gave, don't know how much I changed
I'm just tryna explain

It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me

You think I'm so fresh, you think I'm so clean
You think I'm so sweet
It's the God in me, it's the God in me
It's the God in me
It's the God in me

You think I'm so fresh, you think I'm so clean
You think I'm so sweet
It's the God in me


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2009)

Colossians 3:16

 16 Let the message about Christ, in all its richness, fill your lives. Teach and counsel each other with all the wisdom he gives. Sing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs to God with thankful hearts.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2009)

Acts 16:22-34 (New Living Translation)


 22 A mob quickly formed against Paul and Silas, and the city officials ordered them stripped and beaten with wooden rods. 23 They were severely beaten, and then they were thrown into prison. The jailer was ordered to make sure they didn’t escape. 24 So the jailer put them into the inner dungeon and clamped their feet in the stocks.

 25 Around midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns to God, and the other prisoners were listening. *( including the jailor, who fell asleep) *26 Suddenly, there was a massive earthquake, and the prison was shaken to its foundations. All the doors immediately flew open, and the chains of every prisoner fell off! 27 The jailer woke up to see the prison doors wide open. He assumed the prisoners had escaped, so he drew his sword to kill himself. 28 But Paul shouted to him, “Stop! Don’t kill yourself! We are all here!”

 29 The jailer called for lights and ran to the dungeon and fell down trembling before Paul and Silas. 30 Then he brought them out and asked, “Sirs, what must I do to be saved?”

 31 They replied, “Believe in the Lord Jesus and you will be saved, along with everyone in your household.” 32 And they shared the word of the Lord with him and with all who lived in his household. 33 Even at that hour of the night, the jailer cared for them and washed their wounds. Then he and everyone in his household were immediately baptized. 34 He brought them into his house and set a meal before them, and he and his entire household rejoiced because they all believed in God.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I can see that you are uninformed about 'Ministry'.



HMMMM.... IS SOMEONE TRYING TO START ANOTHER FIGHT????
wow we are such Christians in here...
this is pitiful... let the women make their living... for 5 mins. everyone was singing "Its the God in Me"
Instead of "Blame it on the alcohol..."
Be happy that they did something positive instead of sitting around on long hair care forums and complaining all day...
who did you "minister to" today???
not me...
 leaving...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> HMMMM.... IS SOMEONE TRYING TO START ANOTHER FIGHT????
> wow we are such Christians in here...
> this is pitiful... let the women make their living... for 5 mins. everyone was singing "Its the God in Me"
> Instead of "Blame it on the alcohol..."
> ...


   Bye


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 7, 2009)

Ugh I'm back...
I just wish someone would commend these ladies for being musicians and spreading the word... They showed us all that you can be an artist and stikk have a ministry at the same time... Crossing over is a powerful way to reach unbelievers... I have heard many singing that song. That is awesome and I believe that our Savior is proud of them, yet we 3e picking them apart and judging... That's why I am cranky. I admit it, it makes me cranky, especially being someone who is an artist and who understands the power of music that reflects society


----------



## divya (Jul 8, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Ugh I'm back...
> I just wish someone would commend these ladies for being musicians and spreading the word... They showed us all that you can be an artist and stikk have a ministry at the same time... Crossing over is a powerful way to reach unbelievers... I have heard many singing that song. That is awesome and I believe that our Savior is proud of them, yet we 3e picking them apart and judging... That's why I am cranky. I admit it, it makes me cranky, especially being someone who is an artist and who understands the power of music that reflects society



That's your opinion, which is fine. However, songs like "God in Me" may be why some people don't take Christianity seriously because they feel like it's really just one step from the world anyway. Not everyone is the same, and that doesn't mean they are picking Mary Mary apart. When some people come to Christianity, they are really looking for a difference from what is out there. 

Honestly, Mary Mary didn't show me any of the sort mentioned in your post. I've known many Christian artists, who are clearly artists with a ministry. Jesus didn't need to cross over. He just lived the truth and that brought people to Him.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesus did cross over... he hung out with all the lepers, prostitutes, everyone... Honestly we don't even know what Jesus was doing... we were not there... we really werent
"one step away from the world" is such a sweeping comment. you specifically may not have been touched by their song, but many people that aren't Christians love their music and it may be their only connection to Christ... 
People should be coming to Christianity because they love Jesus... not because of a criticism they have on society... I wonder how Jesus feels about that... "Hey God I'm coming to you now, not cuz I love you but because everyone else sucks..."
That makes no sense...
People don't take Christianity because of the hypocritical judging ways of most of the people that practice it. If we were to support people instead of "calling them out" and if we showed everyone what Christ's love was really about, then people wouldnt care about what believers are doing every day. Our acts are magnified when we start pointing fingers, and thats what people need to understand.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 8, 2009)

..........


----------



## saved06 (Jul 8, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Jesus did cross over... he hung out with all the lepers, prostitutes, everyone... Honestly we don't even know what Jesus was doing... we were not there... we really werent
> "one step away from the world" is such a sweeping comment. you specifically may not have been touched by their song, but many people that aren't Christians love their music and it may be their only connection to Christ...
> People should be coming to Christianity because they love Jesus... not because of a criticism they have on society... I wonder how Jesus feels about that... "Hey God I'm coming to you now, not cuz I love you but because everyone else sucks..."
> That makes no sense...
> People don't take Christianity because of the hypocritical judging ways of most of the people that practice it. If we were to support people instead of "calling them out" and if we showed everyone what Christ's love was really about, then people wouldnt care about what believers are doing every day. Our acts are magnified when we start pointing fingers, and thats what people need to understand.


 
So how do you feel about Mary Mary  having secular artists, who promote fornication, drugs, sex, violence etc., on their albums and concerts? I'm just curious of your viewpoint. Thanks God Bless


----------



## divya (Jul 8, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Jesus did cross over... he hung out with all the lepers, prostitutes, everyone... Honestly we don't even know what Jesus was doing... we were not there... we really werent
> "one step away from the world" is such a sweeping comment. you specifically may not have been touched by their song, but many people that aren't Christians love their music and it may be their only connection to Christ...
> People should be coming to Christianity because they love Jesus... not because of a criticism they have on society... I wonder how Jesus feels about that... "Hey God I'm coming to you now, not cuz I love you but because everyone else sucks..."
> That makes no sense...
> People don't take Christianity because of the hypocritical judging ways of most of the people that practice it. If we were to support people instead of "calling them out" and if we showed everyone what Christ's love was really about, then people wouldnt care about what believers are doing every day. Our acts are magnified when we start pointing fingers, and thats what people need to understand.



No, I'm talking about people _who are non-Christians_ who don't take Christianity seriously. Some don't see the point of being Christian because they don't see enough of a difference between where they are in the world and where some Christians are. And they truly want a difference, which something that all of us as Christians should be mindful of...

It's not all about "hypocritical judging ways." No one is judging Mary Mary as individuals but are looking at their music and dress etc. Further, "whom the Lord loveth, He chasteneth" Heb. 12:6. It is precisely because God loves us, that He shows us where we are wrong. It is because of His love and mercy that He lays down standards for us. That's why God's law is called the LAW OF LOVE.  Discussing issues such as these are fine as long as it is done with a kind and loving heart. One doesn't have to perfect to do so.

Lastly, Jesus did not cross over by loving everyone. When He hung out with all kinds of people, He was always different from the world. And we know what He was doing because His life is recorded in the Holy Scriptures.


----------



## Pink_diamond (Jul 8, 2009)

I like classic gospel music (Shirley Ceasar), but I also like _some _the modernized gospel music groups (such as Mary Mary). Some people will like it, some people won't. It reaches a younger audience and I think this is what is most important. If it grieves your spirit, then please, by all means don't listen to it. However,  I have a very good relationship with Christ, and my spirit isn't grieved by this song. As such, I will continue to enjoy it. I listen to the _content_ of the song ( although the music composition doesn't hurt either). Bad content is what makes bad music.

 I will say is this: I can't remember thinking much about the group member that was wearing the skirt (don't really remember it--just that it was a skirt). However, I immediately thought  that the one in black shiny tights looked like she was headed out to the club. 

You can be fashionable without oozing sexy. If she had thrown on a cute tunic (or any other long stylish top), it would have been just as fashionable. I wear tights and tunics myself. That outfit was sending the message that you can be Christian and still be EXACTLY like the world. Christians are supposed to be a "strange" people. 

My issue is that fact that she dressed _that way_ singing a song that was meant to glorify God. I'm not judging her, however, there is no way I would have felt comfortable singing about the "God In Me" whilst sauntering around stage in skin tight pants (that weren't at all flattering btw). I believe these ladies _are_ Christians, however the clothing choices were a mistake. I've certainly messed up before, so I am not throwing stones.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 8, 2009)

momi said:


> Hi dicapr!
> 
> I am trying to understand your post. Are you defending banners position as a follower of Christ?


 

No.  I'm saying he is grabbing for straws because he doesn't agree with something.  Calling someone a devil worshiper or taking away their christianity requires more than conjecture and pulling stuff out of thin air!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 8, 2009)

divya said:


> No, I'm talking about people _who are non-Christians_ who don't take Christianity seriously. Some don't see the point of being Christian because they don't see enough of a difference between where they are in the world and where some Christians are. And they truly want a difference, which something that all of us as Christians should be mindful of...
> 
> It's not all about "hypocritical judging ways." No one is judging Mary Mary as individuals but are looking at their music and dress etc. Further, "whom the Lord loveth, He chasteneth" Heb. 12:6. It is precisely because God loves us, that He shows us where we are wrong. It is because of His love and mercy that He lays down standards for us. That's why God's law is called the LAW OF LOVE.  Discussing issues such as these are fine as long as it is done with a kind and loving heart. One doesn't have to perfect to do so.
> 
> Lastly, Jesus did not cross over by loving everyone. When He hung out with all kinds of people, He was always different from the world. And we know what He was doing because His life is recorded in the Holy Scriptures.



Everything you said makes sense... However...
This doesn't add to the previous arguement... With everything you said I still believe these ladies are being obedient to their calling...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 8, 2009)

tlinton84 said:


> But my dear don't you realize you are guilty of the same thing? You are judging the ladies on here for having an opinion and sharing that opinion. This is a public forum and the least we can all do is respect everyone's opinion whether we agree or not and keep it pleasant
> 
> God bless and have a wonderful day ladies!



Nobdy said I don't respect their opinion... I love their opinion... This gives me something to do...
Its just that in my opinion, their opinion is wrong LOL
And I am expressing that opinion on the public forum that I paid for as well lol. 
I will say that my tone may be a bit aggressive for an all womans forum... But that's what happens when you chill with your boyfriend all day lol


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 8, 2009)

saved06 said:


> So how do you feel about Mary Mary  having secular artists, who promote fornication, drugs, sex, violence etc., on their albums and concerts? I'm just curious of your viewpoint. Thanks God Bless



If the artist's contribution is tasteful and contributes to the word then what is the issue? Why not give those other artists the chance to say something positive... Who knows how that might change that persons life? My boyfriend says that God always finds his way into everything... How awesome is that! To know that God can take someone from talkin about pimpin hooes in one song to singin about Jesus in another? He will use whoever He chooses to send his message... That's how awesome he is! Moses was a murderer... Look what God used Him to do! 
One of everyones favorite gospel songs was written by a Muslim man... God even used him,because I have seen what that song does to people... I can't say which one cuz ill get in trouble... But God always finds a way to do what needs to be done


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 8, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> I will say that my tone may be a bit aggressive for an all womans forum... But that's what happens when you chill with your boyfriend all day lol



In all honesty your tone was extremely aggressive but I got you now. I really do want to know the ends and outs of what you speak of in the music industry. 

I only feel I can judge for myself because I was so engaged in secular music. Mary Mary's "The God in Me" brings me back full circle to somewhere I don't want to return to. 

Now school me..........please!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 8, 2009)

Manushka said:


> In all honesty your tone was extremely aggressive but I got you now. I really do want to know the ends and outs of what you speak of in the music industry.
> 
> I only feel I can judge for myself because I was so engaged in secular music. Mary Mary's "The God in Me" brings me back full circle to somewhere I don't want to return to.
> 
> Now school me..........please!



I made a new thread for tha


----------



## queenspence (Jul 8, 2009)

I was somewhat embarassed or more so shocked of their appearance but that's my opinion. I think Queen Latifah was dressed more modest or at least decent.
I know that this topic can get really touchy but their performance was... I don't know the word... maybe it didn't match the title of their song "God in Me." Again, my personal (and many others that I talked to about it) feelings.


----------



## divya (Jul 8, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Everything you said makes sense... However...
> This doesn't add to the previous arguement... With everything you said I still believe these ladies are being obedient to their calling...



It relates to the previous discussion because people are going to see things differently. Mary Mary may sincerely believe that they are being obedient. God alone knows their intentions. However, I believe that we still have to use the Word as the standard by which we understand these issues and others. Some may or may not feel like this song and others are in accord with the Word, and that is OK. And disagreement is not automatically an attack on Mary Mary, but may very well be a concern for Christianity on a whole and the message we are sending to the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2009)

I just want to know what the message in the song was about. I still don't get it.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 9, 2009)

WHOA! Let's keep the truth the truth. Jesus never did cross over- He carried the cross and died on the cross, but there was no crossing over for Him. He was the Word  made flesh, the Truth, and the Life-
He did not hang out with these individuals in that sense but went to heal, deliver, save, and set them free. Jesus was on a mission not mere association.
People should be coming to Jesus through Christianity. We were not called to become a part of a religion but to a real relationship with Christ.
Blessings to you-




music-bnatural-smile said:


> *Jesus did cross over... he hung out with all the lepers, prostitutes, everyone.*.. Honestly we don't even know what Jesus was doing... we were not there... we really werent
> "one step away from the world" is such a sweeping comment. you specifically may not have been touched by their song, but many people that aren't Christians love their music and it may be their only connection to Christ...
> *People should be coming to Christianity because they love Jesus*... not because of a criticism they have on society... I wonder how Jesus feels about that... "Hey God I'm coming to you now, not cuz I love you but because everyone else sucks..."
> That makes no sense...
> People don't take Christianity because of the hypocritical judging ways of most of the people that practice it. If we were to support people instead of "calling them out" and if we showed everyone what Christ's love was really about, then people wouldnt care about what believers are doing every day. Our acts are magnified when we start pointing fingers, and thats what people need to understand.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 9, 2009)

It is important that we don't try to defend things because we feed into that particular system or are associated with it. There is a wide road that leads to destruction and a narrow road that leads to truth; few find the latter.
We should not be so concerned with standing in defence for Christian artists more than Christ and the cross. These individuals will have to answer to God for themselves one day just like all of us. They are just doing their jobs and getting paid to do it. That's what entertainers do...entertain. Many may be won through their message which is great but lets remember the focus and who we sing about.
Blessings and Peace-


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.marshillchurch.org/media/continuous-worship/idolatry

Speaking to pastors and church leaders. Spoke about something interesting in the first 1/3 about subscribing a moral value to a style of worship/music. It had me really thinking over a lot of things.

It goes on about many other things as well. All about Worship..the sermon.

He said have you ever come out of a service and said wow that was bad worship or that was good worship? 

Who are we worshipping? God. So isn't HE the one to decide what is good and bad worship. 

Talk about convinction hitting me...because I've said wow that worship was bad....ummm. 

He said I'm sure someone who loves Jesus wants to worship and honor God could worship to Techno..in a phonebooth..lol ...but I couldn't. I just couldn't..I'm a white guy I have no rhythm...I just couldn't..It's not my preference. 

He talked pretty crazy about charasmatics and the opposite of that, but still talked about folk prescrbing a moral value to certain music or style of worship. 

 Very interesting...very challenging.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

queenspence said:


> It is important that we don't try to defend things because we feed into that particular system or are associated with it. There is a wide road that leads to destruction and a narrow road that leads to truth; few find the latter.
> We should not be so concerned with standing in defence for Christian artists more than Christ and the cross. These individuals will have to answer to God for themselves one day just like all of us. They are just doing their jobs and getting paid to do it. That's what entertainers do...entertain. Many may be won through their message which is great but lets remember the focus and who we sing about.
> Blessings and Peace-


I'm so glad you are back on the forum....


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I know one thing....if the song claims gospel...I should know its a gospel song...

..and it should not take me to the chorus to figure it out, lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, well, well, well.....wellllllllllllllllll


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> I know one thing....if the song claims gospel...I should know its a gospel song...
> 
> *..and it should not take me to the chorus to figure it out, lol*


 
 

 

Truth !


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL 

**two snaps up two snaps down**


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> LOL
> 
> **two snaps up two snaps down**


   Snap, Snap,     Snap Snap... 

Don't forget to nod your head...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL...time for me to go***walks away with 1 finger up***


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> LOL...time for me to go***walks away with 1 finger up***


  

Good night Mary, Mary...  

Tis all....


----------



## momi (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> LOL...time for me to go***walks away with 1 finger up***


 

LOL at the 1 finger - I do that all the time at church!!  

------------------------------------------

This thread is


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2009)

momi said:


> LOL at the 1 finger - I do that all the time at church!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> This thread is


 


I'm the Champion "Thread Killer"


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> LOL...time for me to go***walks away with 1 finger up***



Off the subject, _what does that mean??

_I've seen people do this for more than 30 years at various churches.  Is it one finger if you have to pee and two for...

Seriously, what does it mean?


----------



## Renovating (Jul 10, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Off the subject, _what does that mean??_
> 
> I've seen people do this for more than 30 years at various churches. Is it one finger if you have to pee and two for...
> 
> Seriously, what does it mean?


 

A respectful way to excuse yourself from the service


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 10, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> A respectful way to excuse yourself from the service



Respectful?  I guess.  It's one of those things that I _do_ because I see it done, but I don't get it.

In meetings at church (and elsewhere), if someone has a question, they may also raise that same one finger to draw attention to themselves.  To me, that's what the one finger, does.  It says "look at me, I'm leaving."


----------



## royalty84 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is what I've learned about the practice. Don't know how true it is: 

"During slavery, blacks have limited opportunities to worship. When they could, even then the masters would still interrupt service and send for certain people. Those people, out of respect for the service, would hold up a finger (usually the pointer- NOT THE MIDDLE ONE) to symbolize two things:

1) They were sorry for interrupting the service and wanted to show respect.

2) They hoped to return in "1" moment (symbolizing the finger)- even though that "moment" usually outlasted the service."

Whether that's true or not, I *Personally* think it's unnecessary, and all you do is draw more attn. (plus crazy looks) to yourself, b/c in reality, who walks around w/ their pointer finger up? But to each his own! 

Aw Man! Did I just participate in the hi-jacking of this thread?


----------



## queenspence (Jul 10, 2009)

AMEN TO THAT Savvy!



The Savvy Sistah said:


> I was a little disappointed in Mary Mary too. And I am a fan of their music. We were just talking today about the comment Tina made about them not being "ministers" but "entertainers". Now I understand that once you leave the church and start doing paid events for fans, that you are considered entertainers. *But if you take the "ministry" out of Gospel music (which is the good news) then all you have secular music. *
> Look at who they surround themselves with and look at the guest artist that are featured on their songs. I look for them to either cross over to secular music or just retire.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 10, 2009)

royalty84 said:


> This is what I've learned about the practice. Don't know how true it is:
> 
> "During slavery, blacks have limited opportunities to worship. When they could, even then the masters would still interrupt service and send for certain people. Those people, out of respect for the service, would hold up a finger (usually the pointer- NOT THE MIDDLE ONE) to symbolize two things:
> 
> ...




Interesting!  I had never ever heard that before!  Are _we _the only ones who do this?  Thanks for posting.



> *Aw Man! Did I just participate in the hi-jacking of this thread?*



Sorry.  I thought Momi and N&W had already proclaimed it dead, so...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 10, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Interesting!  I had never ever heard that before!  Are _we _the only ones who do this?  Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I thought Momi and *N&W had already proclaimed it dead*, so...


No, my post was a jokey-joke.  I never proclaimed the thread dead at all.

Thank you Royalty 84 for sharing about what I meant in my post.  You were right-on!


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting, I've always wondered about the origin of that...  that doesn't happen in my current church, but back in the day I ALWAYS noticed the person slipping out. It was distracting, to say the least... sometimes it was entertaining, esp. when the pastor noticed and let it be known to the whole congregation... 



royalty84 said:


> This is what I've learned about the practice. Don't know how true it is:
> 
> "During slavery, blacks have limited opportunities to worship. When they could, even then the masters would still interrupt service and send for certain people. Those people, out of respect for the service, would hold up a finger (usually the pointer- NOT THE MIDDLE ONE) to symbolize two things:
> 
> ...


----------

